# Xbox 360 wireless receiver for PC



## bunz0rz (May 4, 2008)

Alrighty. I've scoured the internet for solutions to this problem, and they all point me in the same direction: system restore. For whatever reason, my computer can't complete a sys restore successfully (I'll probably post about that elsewhere). That in mind, can anyone help me with this:

I recently purchased a wireless receiver so I could play PC games with my 360 controller. I innocently installed the software the installation CD referred to me. Picked all the right options. Etc, etc. When I plugged it in, my USB wireless mouse stopped responding. I ignored that for the moment, and tried connecting a controller. Didn't work. The rings lit up like they had found a receiver, but then went back to all quadrants flashing. Ad infinitum. 

So I restarted. :[ My USB keyboard and my monitor wouldn't respond.

Later, I read some articles about needing to sys restore and just plug the thing in and let Windows figure it out and install drivers. Well, I can't do that. My main question is, is there a way to go in and delete the reg files or drivers for the software I installed? Or do I need to fix the sys restore problem and do all that again? 

Haaaaalp. ;___;

(Also, I have a sneaking suspicion that I may be posting this in the wrong place. Lemme know if this is true)

Oh, system info: Windows Vista 32bit OS, if any more info is needed let me know.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

This post probably belongs here because the gamers are likely going to have the most experience with something like this. Just a guess. 

Anyways, do your monitor and keyboard work during the post process, or do they shut down at windows?


----------



## bunz0rz (May 4, 2008)

Well, when I shut down then turn the computer back on, as long as the device isn't connected, everything will work.

But even if I unplug the thing, when I _restart_, it goes through the shut down part of the process, then when it boots back up, the keyboard and monitor aren't responsive. D: I'm willing to bet the mouse isn't either, but who knows!

I'd like to get it working and all, but we went out and bought a wired controller for now. If we can get the receiver working in the future, that's fine. The more, the merrier. But it looks like we might just go trade it back in at GameStop and move on.

I appreciate any help, though. :3


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you update the software without the controller connected? This is an odd situation, because not many people use their computers with gaming controllers, although it isn't unheard of. All I can do is put some basic suggestions out there and then you might want to google the problem after that.


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

uninstall both your mouse, keyboard and wireless reciever drivers
goto:
start->run->cmd.exe
type set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 and press enter
then goto:
start->run->devmgmt.msc
then goto
view->show hidden devices
find and uninstall all three drivers
reboot
let windows automatically install the drivers when they are plugged in


----------



## bunz0rz (May 4, 2008)

I'm going to try Ninja's method first. That sounds like what I want to do with the receiver's drivers. Would it work if I tried to uninstall its drivers, or can I only uninstall the monitor/mouse/keyboard's?

As far as I can tell, my main problem is needing Windows to find and install the drivers for itself, instead of installing them from the link the install disk recommends.

Oy. If I knew what I was getting myself into when I bought this thing, I would have just bought a wired controller in the first place. D:

I greatly appreciate everyone's help! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

did it work?
im confused on what your saying. did you solve it, or do you still need help
just ask if you need help, or mark the thread solved


----------



## MagnusMastah (May 22, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just joined the forums, and I've been having this exact same problem, except my keyboard is just a regular PS/2, but I have a Logitech G5 USB mouse that shuts off every time I try and plug in my 360 Wireless Receiver.

I'm trying to find the driver for the Wireless Receiver like Ninja said, but I'm having difficulty in locating it in the Device Manager. I found the Mouse's driver, but I'm waiting to uninstall it until I find the Receiver's driver.

Once I find the Receiver's driver and uninstall both its driver and the driver of the mouse, when I restart would I plug my Mouse in first, re-install the drivers and THEN re-install the Receiver's driver?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## kineas (Jun 5, 2008)

The problem is that the Wireless Receiver uses a lot of power from the PC. If you have other USB devices plugged in at the same time, the receiver will still be receiving power, but nothing will be able to connect to it. If you remove all of your USB devices, and just connect the Wireless Receiver, it works fine.

I myself have a Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse, and both connect to the same receiver, which connects to the PC through a USB port. If I disconnect this, and plug the receiver in, connect the controller, and then connect my keyboard back, everything works fine.

The only thing I'd assume about your mouse not working while the Wireless Receiver is connected, is that your motherboard or PSU don't supply enough power to run them both, thus the receiver sucks all the power leaving none for the mouse.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Doubt very much that power is an issue. Each port will take what itneeds, and if its so close to the limit that it stops a USB device working, then other ptoblems would show up before then.
It may be worth checking the signal strength and frequency for yhe xbox controller, keyboard and mouse. If they are the same, or very similar, its possible that they are conflicting, and the xbox controller could be putting outa stronger signal, masking the others. 
Only a thought, but it may be possible to do a frequency change- check user manuals to find out


----------



## kineas (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the majority of the Microsoft forum community who have this problem have come to the conclusion that it's drawing too much power, and there's also the fact that it does actually work when no other USB ports are connected to a device.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

The USB sockets, as far as I am aware, do not have a power cap- mine dont, anyway, but I cant speak for all mobos. I believe this problem also occurs, after some searching, on a separate powered USB hub.
I did not intend any slight, but I think it likely that the signal from th econtroller may well be overriding that of the kboard/ mouse setup. The controller is designed to work at a longer range than the others, thus needs a signal strength much higher - if ait works at 9m, and the others work at 3m, there is a signal strength differential of 27 times (sphere vol is 4/3 pi r3, thus the power is output is a cube result). 
This wouldseem to account for the non operation of other wireless items, as it only seems to be these instances when their is a problem (unless I read it wrong)


----------



## kineas (Jun 5, 2008)

Gulo Luseus said:


> The USB sockets, as far as I am aware, do not have a power cap- mine dont, anyway, but I cant speak for all mobos. I believe this problem also occurs, after some searching, on a separate powered USB hub.
> I did not intend any slight, but I think it likely that the signal from th econtroller may well be overriding that of the kboard/ mouse setup. The controller is designed to work at a longer range than the others, thus needs a signal strength much higher - if ait works at 9m, and the others work at 3m, there is a signal strength differential of 27 times (sphere vol is 4/3 pi r3, thus the power is output is a cube result).
> This wouldseem to account for the non operation of other wireless items, as it only seems to be these instances when their is a problem (unless I read it wrong)


So how do you explain how my wireless keyboard does work after I've unplugged it, and then plugged it back in when my 360 controller has connected?


----------



## Larry Johnson (Jun 28, 2008)

i bought one of these receivers and i plugged it in w/o installing software on my vista computer and worked just fine. prior to i tried installing it with the software and my machine started having similar issues at which you are having. so try it w/o software.


----------

